# Denver area...can I ride along?



## PlowKid (Feb 4, 2005)

I am new to the Denver Colorado area. I have worked in construction for 5 years and have operated various equipment. I have plowed snow with a John Deere 4wd tractor before. I am interested in getting a plow and doing some work in the area I live. 

Is there anyone in the area that would mind if I rode along with them for a few hours one day? I will buy a meal and operate snow-blowers or shovels if needed. I would just like an opportunity to see how snow is plowed professionally and the tactics behind it. 

Thanks in advance!!

Brent


----------



## bingermann (Feb 2, 2004)

*Denver Ride Along!*

Is this Brent from Bogart Golf?


----------



## PlowKid (Feb 4, 2005)

No its not... I subcontract for a garage door company right now as a Service Tech.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi Plowkid,
I am just out of the Denver area in Bailey and Conifer. Drop me an email or call and we can see about you riding this storm. (Thursday 3/30 early am)
Scott
(303) 519-1198


----------



## onesourcecps (Aug 22, 2006)

*Hi PLowKid*

Call me regarding snow plowing. I'm looking for sub-contractors in Castle Rock.
You will need your own truck & plow, a shovel crew would be a bonus.

Thanks,
Kevin Knapp
303-680-9599


----------

